# Anatomy Of A Computer Virus - Stuxnet



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't know whether to put this here or in Horror Stories... 
Scary stuff... 
http://vimeo.com/25118844

Question is this virus wasn't really targeted at civilian computers but more to infrastructures? 

Scary that anyone can pick this up and "play with it".


----------



## granfire (Jun 24, 2011)

Viruses have always been share ware...
Part of the programmers hand book. A game between the nerds and geeks.

Not sure if the availability is scarier than not having it out for everybody to play with.

(and the open casting call for hackers...wanna guess how many are playing for both sides - or neither?! Hackers are generally speaking not an orderly lot)


but yeah, the virus originated somewhere in DC? Surprise , Surprise...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> but yeah, the virus originated somewhere in DC? Surprise , Surprise...


Actually the real surprise is ... that it isn't.


----------



## granfire (Jun 24, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Actually the real surprise is ... that it isn't.




yep, scary thing is when something of this magnitude is filed under 'oh well, you thought any different?' with a bored yawn...

Cynical lot we have become....


----------

